# Will pigs eat fish?



## Mamma_Bear (Oct 26, 2013)

I am cleaning out my freezer and have fish that is getting too old and also found some veggies that are about two years old. Is this going to be OK to feed to the pigs? If you guys think so, I plan on throwing everything into the pressure cooker and feeding it to them when it is nice and mushy.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

I own a Lake Erie walleye boat and end up with hundreds of pounds of filleted fish carcasses each summer. The skins and scales are composted. Most of the rest goes to the chickens, but I'll throw a bucket to the pigs and they devour it...bones, viscera, and whatever flesh is left. As long as you aren't feeding them too much, or too close to slaughter, it's not a problem.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I was going to say I dont know what pigs wont eat.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes. If it is a small amount of their diet then not a big deal. If it is a lot of their diet it may impart a fishy taste to the pork. There are places where they raise pigs on fish - lots of good protein in fish. Then they finish on something else to clear up the flavor and sweeten the meat.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

mrs whodunit said:


> I was going to say I dont know what pigs wont eat.


Onions, garlic, lemons, limes are not tasty according to our pigs. At least not raw. But if cooked then they'll gobble them up.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I have seen pigs completely shun fish that have gone too far, but fresh ones they like.


----------



## Mamma_Bear (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The fish will go to my two breeders, not anyone intended for the freezer. I have found they don't like bell peppers. I had too many I picked from my greenhouse and threw some to the pigs. They just shuffled them out of the feeder and stomped on them.


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

What about bones?

I have fed mine fish before but I always worry about bones.

Anyone have experience with this?

Cooked or not?


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

The pigs don't seem to worry about the bones, so neither do I. Uncooked, but fresh.


----------



## Mamma_Bear (Oct 26, 2013)

PasturedPork said:


> What about bones?
> 
> I have fed mine fish before but I always worry about bones.
> 
> ...


After reading the responses I did not cook mine. I thawed out two huge packages of catfish and bream that were looking a little freezer burnt. Also had several packages of squash and corn on the cob. That is what Kermit and Pretty Girl had for breakfast; bones, cobs and all. The demolished it in about 5 minutes flat!


----------

